# Rich Teens in 60's/70's rock BANDS



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

DINO,DESI & BILLY

I think the story goes something like this: Sinatra's Reprise label took them on but when they arrived to record there were session musicians there - they were told on the spot that they would only be doing the vocals.

Listen to their cover of Like A Rolling Stone and know that "you don't know what's happening here, do you, mr Jones".


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Gary Lewis



The Deacon said:


> DINO,DESI & BILLY


Billy went on to work with the Beach Boys


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Here are some:

Ov course, Mike Nesmith of the monkees


one member of Moby Grape was rich - forget which one

Lee Micheals


Index


Strawberry Alarmclock

West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band

Love

Creation of Sunlight


David (the David of the "Another time,another place" lp)


Roky Erickson


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Chevy Chase came from a well off family (father was a well known editor and his mother was a concert pianist). His family is steeped in "old money", with Vanderbilt connections.

He attended private schools when he was young, and later Bard College.

While in College, he played in a band with future founders of Steely Dan, Walter Becker and Donald Fagen. He later had a band called Chamaeleon Church, which recorded one album in 1969 with MGM.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I presume the Moby Grape member was Peter Lewis - his mother was actress Loretta Young. 

David Crosby's lineage has a blue-blooded background, which includes two prominent families of Dutch origin. A distant relative was author Herman Melville.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Mike Bloomfield


----------

